

Upcoming 'Supervised User' Feature of Google Chrome - twapi
http://browserfame.com/2056/chrome-supervised-account-preview

======
vitno
I've never understood the concept of multiple users in a browser. Isn't that
what accounts on my computer are for?

Isn't this already a long solved problem?

~~~
packetslave
I have a personal and a corporate Gmail account, and I want to keep them
separate, with their own bookmarks and extensions.

I also don't want to shutdown all of my running applications just to switch.

~~~
vitno
I can understand the use case of having a personal & corporate Gmail. However,
thats still a solved problem; Google has a multi-user account signin option.

This incessant integration of google specific features into the browser is
essentially the same thing as vendor-lockin.

~~~
packetslave
Multi-login doesn't solve the problem of separate bookmarks, extensions, saved
passwords, etc.

What exactly is "google specific" about it? Firefox supports multiple
profiles, too. I'm sure they can add a supervised account feature if they
think their users want it.

~~~
616c
It requires using special command-line flags (default behavior of Firefox
prevents running multiple sessions concurrently, on purpose). It is also,
performance-wise, was not so good.

I am a diehard Firefox user, and I only use this crap feature on Chromium
anyway. Firefox is what I use for my personal lif, as it is in my opinion a
better browser, but a more trustworthy org. Chromium/Chrome is for work, and I
do not entrust Google for anything more than that these days

------
csense
This feature has a terrible name.

"Superuser" is an existing term for a user with _more_ privileges than a non-
superuser.

"Supervised user" is Chrome's new term for a user with _fewer_ privileges than
a non-supervised user.

These two terms sound nearly identical but mean opposite things. I'm surprised
Google apparently didn't think about this when they named the feature.

~~~
RobAtticus
This feature is aimed at the general public, who by and large, probably won't
have such a confusion.

------
belorn
"Supervised Accounts" is apparently going to be some kind of parental control,
but the article lacks any details on what it actually will do. My assumption
is it that it will include some kind of content filter, possible based on
keywords?

~~~
pjscott
If it's a parental control thing, then one of its main uses will be increasing
the number of computers on which someone has covertly installed Firefox.

------
joezydeco
Okay, Google, now how about making Chrome work correctly with OSX Parental
Controls?

------
caiob
bloat.

~~~
gary4gar
Exactly.

Maybe this makes sense on Chrome OS. But for other main stream OSes like
Windows, User accounts should be best left on OS. maybe a quick way to change
profiles but that should be limit. Any further than this would be just
reinventing the wheel & duplicating the features(parental control for example)
that are already present in Modern Operating System.

on a related note, has anyone noticed memory usage of Google Chrome? Its crazy
bonkers?

~~~
orbitur
It makes sense on Windows and OS X too. I have a couple sites where I have
multiple accounts, and it's nice to just fire up another instance of Chrome
where different credentials are saved. Different extensions per account and so
on. I shouldn't have to switch users at the OS level (which is slow) just to
manage multiple online identities for me.

------
webwanderings
This is very much needed on my iPad.

